# Christmas Presents Finished



## lpeedin (Dec 11, 2015)

7 nephews/great nephews, 1 son in law, & 1 grandson are all getting a little surprise from my home shop for Christmas. Been working on these since April as time permitted. 6 will be given out tomorrow night & the other 3 on Christmas Day. Enjoyed building them, but kinda glad this project is finished & I can move on to something else. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stomp10 (Dec 11, 2015)

A man after my own heart.
Nice work on those, lpeedin.

Are they functional as well?


----------



## kvt (Dec 11, 2015)

NIce what bore are they.


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 11, 2015)

kvt said:


> NIce what bore are they.



.25 Shoots sling shot steel balls


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stomp10 (Dec 11, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## brav65 (Dec 11, 2015)

Where are the tin soldiers that go with them?    Nice work that are great gifts


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 11, 2015)

They are lucky to get such wonderful gifts. Santa you done did good. Yupp this old guy likes them.


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 27, 2015)

All the guys seemed to be very appreciative of the cannons. Fun project. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 27, 2015)

nice work!


----------



## Rick Leslie (Dec 27, 2015)

Great idea and very nice job on building those. Now I know what my sons, son-in-law and grandsons are getting next year. 

Thanks for the great idea!


----------

